# International 444 lift problems



## jesper Madsen (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi there. 
I have an IH 444 that can’t lift more Than 800 kg on the hydraulic lift. 

I have recently changed oil and filters and installed front weights. But the hydraulic lift can’t lift enough - has anyone good ideas of what to do? 

The oil-level at the hydraulic lift is about half full.

Apreciate all the help i can get. 

Jesper M. Denmark


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There must be a min max level on the oil. Top it up.


----------



## jesper Madsen (Jul 25, 2020)

pogobill said:


> There must be a min max level on the oil. Top it up.


Hi - the problem is i dont know the max Oil level. Jesper


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is a plug on the side of the tractor, just in front and below the left foot board... a square head plug. That is the oil level indicator. Fill your tranny with the proper oil until you see oil coming out of the of the plug hole, then your good.
Watch this video, it'll come in handy for a service.


----------



## jesper Madsen (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks for your answer. I have seen the video but the Oil level at the hydraulic lift is at the back off the tractor - and whats the level there? 
Jesper Denmark


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The level there is about three inches. Use a long handled screwdriver,clean, like in the video and dip through the fill hole as in the video.At around 16 min mark.


----------



## jesper Madsen (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks for your answer. I have seen the video but the Oil level at the hydraulic lift is at the back off the tractor - and whats the level there? 
Jesper Denmark


pogobill said:


> The level there is about three inches. Use a long handled screwdriver,clean, like in the video and dip through the fill hole as in the video.At around 16 min mark.


Yes - but is the three inches from tophole to the oil? or is it from top oil to bottom? Jesper


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking that it has to be from the bottom. If you dip the reservoir with a long handle screw driver, you may get a better idea of the depth of the tank overall. Looks like it is close to being 6 inches anyways? So three inches would be about halfway.
In the video, the perpetrator dipped the tank, but did not note the top of the tank on the screwdriver shaft, so I wouldn't say that the measurement was from the top of the tank.
Also, did you have a chance to check the trash screen as in the video?


----------

